# Sad day, another g scale layout goes by the wayside



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im late posting this but, I received a call a few weeks ago from a freind and fellow club member who has a massive layout telling me he's tierd of all the taxs and stuff in NY and is selling everthing and moving to FL.below you will see what his layout looked like before being takin apart and sold piece by piece, over 2000ft of track,trains and buidings... one posative thing was i was able to score a truck load of pola buildings along with a round house ive been looking for for years, also included were a trackman 2000 track cleaning car and a powered brush car all for 250.00 good deal. also got some members of my club some great deals on track,buidings, engines and rolling stock. very sad to see it go, was very nice.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Truck load of buildings........


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you got a STEAL there Nick!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...until the guy starts rebuilding down in Florida and gives Nick a phone call....hey still have those buildings?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Surplus buildings are always a good thing to find. Good luck with them. 

BTW, when posting photos, hit "return" between each one. That keeps them from displaying side by side if the monitor's resolution is set wide enough where the software displays them like that. I fixed it in your post. 

Later, 

K


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
I still saw some room in that corner. 

Chas


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

If you owned a Ford you'd have more room.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 20 Jul 2009 07:52 PM 
If you owned a Ford you'd have more room. 

If i owned a Ford it would be broken down somewere along side the raod........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 20 Jul 2009 08:31 AM 
Nick, 
I still saw some room in that corner. 

Chas 

Youy cant see it from that veiw Chas, but theres a Pola track tower stuffed in down there...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 17 Jul 2009 08:03 PM 
Looks like you got a STEAL there Nick! 

Yup Jerry, it was a good deal....


----------

